# mini



## Strings-n-Spokes (Dec 4, 2008)

Three sears muscle bikes on the way in the mail.  Two spyders and this guy.















cloudy from the chrome polish





MAX pressure 10 PSI            MAX Speed 10 MPH     
some kind of semi hard tire W/ a plug on the side
filled w? a needle anyone seen these before??


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## pedal alley (Dec 5, 2008)

cool, a musclebike ya can 
put on a shelf,lol.
never seen one .
it would make a sweet
guitar stand .


----------

